# H: Beastmen W:$$ Priced to move



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I am looking to part with this stuff, and invest the money back into other stuff.
Not really looking to part it up. I would really liket to sell it all in one go.
It is a considerable army. Well over $550 in stuff.
Looking for $235 and I will ship it anywhere in the lower 48 via UPS ground.
Outside of there, and you have to pay shipping
I accept Paypal


I have 10 metal Centigor along with the special character
They are set up to be two squads of 5 with a standard in each (primed black)
12 chaos hounds. 10 plastic, and 2 metal (primed brown)
2 chaos spawn bare plastic
All my gor are the older plastics that came in the mixed gor/ungor box

40 gors with extra hand weapon 20 are painted 20 are primed brown. (all are magnetized with metal move trays)
20 gors with extra hand weapon bare plastic
18 bestigor unpainted (15 plastic, 3 metal command)
30 plastic ungor spear and shield primed brown (these are the older plastics)

I also have a plastic giant that was converted into a cygor.
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x91/drmercury/?action=view&current=100_2042.jpg

I have 5 plastic minotaurs that I converted to my personal taste.
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x91/drmercury/?action=view&current=100_2039.jpg
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x91/drmercury/?action=view&current=100_2038.jpg


----------

